# Crookham manor - November 2013



## shaddam (Apr 1, 2014)

Explored with Starlight & Chopper

I won't bore you with the history of this place, although very sad and horrid, i am sure most, if not all, know the story's behind this place. As far as i know this place went down hill in the coming months =/

--- pre-warning, some photos contain hdr's, i was at the time still in a learning process, so sorry if i've over crooked them ---

After a first failed attempt, we returned adamant and hopeful that access would be available, luckily for us it was. As uneasy as i felt the first time around the site, once gaining access this had flown over me as the smell of dampness and musk hit my nostrils, we got our cameras out and did what we do best !, on the photographics !






saddly gone now, from what i hear





Anyone for a game of Cricket ?!





The first signs of getting wreaked, the bath tub on the piss =[





Amazingly the curtains are still here.. can't say that about the fire place in the same room though 





Mirror mirror on the wall, who's the prettiest splorer's of them all 





Rotten to the core





We spent a while in this room, so gorgeous





around the bottom of the staircase was littered with Tv's 





Doors, doors and rather unsettling door...





Damn it chopper ! 





Rubba dub dub, no i didnt get in the tub 





Now very very wrecked =[










Didn't stop us from having some fun though 





Boo !





10 points if you know where this is 





Thanks for looking !!

Rest can be seen : http://www.flickr.com/photos/urdex/sets/72157637393522795/​


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Apr 1, 2014)

I really enjoyed this!
Like the humour and great pics too


----------



## shaddam (Apr 1, 2014)

Thanks Stealth , it was a fun explore for sure !


----------



## Mikeymutt (Apr 1, 2014)

Great post,great photos,and like stealth said great humour..love it thanks.


----------



## krela (Apr 1, 2014)

I'm generally an HDR hater and I really quite like those, so not overcooked at all.


----------



## shaddam (Apr 1, 2014)

Cheers all , last thing i would want to do would be to blind someone .


----------



## Chopper (Apr 1, 2014)

Sorry for poking my not-at-all strange shaped head out!  Nice report, I enjoyed it


----------



## MrDan (Apr 1, 2014)

Nice level of processing there, just right!
Enjoyed that, welcome, hope you stick around


----------



## cunningplan (Apr 1, 2014)

I like this place and got to get there quick before its all gone.
Great report and photos, cheers for sharing


----------



## UrbanX (Apr 2, 2014)

Brilliant stuff, really getting to like these! It may be going downhill, but looks like theres still enough to make it worthwhile!


----------



## flyboys90 (Apr 2, 2014)

Great humorous post thanks for sharing.


----------



## Nighttemptress (Apr 20, 2014)

Excellent pics. This is on my radar to visit very very soon. It's not far from me at all. Is security tight? If any at all?


----------



## trainman (Apr 24, 2014)

I was there dueing the week and it has signs saying that there are alarms on the main building and at the gate house theres a sign saying cctv 24 -7 on it , I do not know if it really was alarmed or not , I did check out the out buildings , I will go back again as its a really big place .


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Apr 24, 2014)

Very nice pics there. This is on my Radar to visit


----------



## Chopper (Apr 24, 2014)

trainman said:


> ... it has signs saying that there are alarms on the main building and at the gate house theres a sign saying cctv 24 -7 on it...



If you don't try.....


----------

